# Juiced!



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

Without my knowledge, my dad bought me a jug of "juiced". He paid close to $100 for the gallon of it. 
I have never heard of it before, and when I looked it up on it, it seems to only be electrolytes with amino acids in it.

Has any ever used this before? If so then could you see a difference in your goats?

We will be using it on a market wether and a market doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Never heard of it before, not sure what is in it, or if I would use it on goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

:shock: I hope that stuff lasts a while. LOL I had never heard of it either.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Interesting
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...=84483448723&gclid=CJ7g6t_6yccCFc4WHwodLOwHQg


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, not sure, it has a lot of stuff in it and goes really fast, because of how much is suppose to be used.

Cannot find any reviews on this product, just the maker talking about it in a chair, with no proof pictures of what it does, even in his own livestock. 

I wouldn't use it, just my opinion. Potassium overdose ect, concern me a bit with the volume needed in such a short time frame. It may upset the rumen as well.

I take it this product is new? Can't find much on it.


----------

